# New member and motorhome user!



## 94342 (May 1, 2005)

Hello anyone.
I'm new to this game so any help would be appreciated. I have just bought a J reg Hymer Camp 46. It's not a big motorhome, but big enough for me and my 11 year old son top go off and explore the country! It's also just enough for our litte drive at home. Any one had any experiences of this "baby" hymer?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry but can't help you with the question, sure someone will be along soon who will.
Just like to give you a warm welcome to the site and wish you many years of happy camping


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi kirboid and welcome,

You and your son should have some fun, I take my son (14) away quite a lot, just the 2 of us and he loves it.

Can't help with the model but somebody will I'm sure, if you have any specific questions just ask.

MHS....Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Welcome to the site kirboid,

Sorry, can't help too much with your query either, what i do know though is that hymers have a good reputation for build qaulity, particulary the earlier models, 'they don't build 'em like they used to' as they say, quite a few hymer owners on here, sure they'll help with your queries.

pete.


----------



## 93498 (May 1, 2005)

Hi & welcome,

I don't have experience of that particular model but I'm sure it's not too dissimilar to our Hymer Camp55, just a little smaller.

I don't think there is anything in particular you should need to know unless you happen across a problem, in which case you can post for specific advice.

Hymers are very well built and stay looking good for years.
All the internal components - fridge, water heater, gas fire e.t.c. are fairly standard equipment and the same ones appear in many different models, so if you had a problem with an item then any Hymer owner may be able to help, it wouldn't need to be a Camp46 owner specifically.

Welcome to the world of motorhoming, have fun.

Phil


----------

